# Some random net pics



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Got bored, came across these today:

http://emmanuel-electrical.blogspot.com/

http://www.tug44.org/machinery.electrics/electrics/


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

really cool pics, good find!


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

This one always made me laugh.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

*Really ?*










DUH !:wallbash:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

union347sparky said:


> This one always made me laugh.


It looks like an FPE panel to boot


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

cdnelectrician said:


> It looks like an FPE panel to boot


Might be a DIN rail panel.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh look! A Vermont substation! :thumbsup:












~CS~


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Is that last picture mega K & T ?
Or a harp ?


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> This one always made me laugh.


How many safety violations can you count ?
Remember your limited to just one page !


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

union347sparky said:


> This one always made me laugh.


Ahh, looks like another fine Halliburton install.....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

mxslick said:


> Ahh, looks like another fine Halliburton install.....:whistling2::laughing:


I thought Obama was going to stop giving them no bid contracts ..:whistling2::laughing


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

It's not electrical...but I should take pictures of the very old (and still in use) stage rigging in the Masonic auditorium in downtown Cleveland. I get scared just looking at it!


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

yep and these old pics give the other countries fodder for slamming us all the more:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

....


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

five.five-six said:


> I thought Obama was going to stop giving them no bid contracts ..:whistling2::laughing Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Right after he closes Gitmo.


----------



## Bonnette13 (Jul 19, 2014)

union347sparky said:


> This one always made me laugh.


 Looks like a soldier made due with what he had. ARMY electricians are the best!!


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Concealed Knob & Tube was permitted in places of assembly by the 1965 NEC, not sure about the 1968 since I don't have one, but it was gone in the 1971.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Fire alarm panel looks like a Simplex 4208 . Good panel in it's day. Dates back to the late 60's to mid 70's


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Fire alarm panel?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Fire alarm panel

http://emmanuel-electrical.blogspot.com/


----------

